# [PC-BSD 8.0] sound driver doesn't make sound card Intel ICH5 (82801EB) work



## Detective (Mar 14, 2010)

How can fix this problem?
Thanks!


----------



## teckk (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html

See if the handbook helps.


----------

